# Here is the Canon EOS R6 Mark II & Canon RF 135mm f/1.8L IS USM



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 1, 2022)

> Here are the first images of the Canon EOS R6 Mark II and the Canon RF 135mm f/1.8L IS USM, both of which will be announced tomorrow along with a new Speedlite, the EL-5.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 1, 2022)

What is the button on the 135L?


----------



## prodorshak (Nov 1, 2022)

Has the stacked sensor been confirmed?


----------



## sfericean (Nov 1, 2022)

Holy moly, that lock switch alone may be worth the upgrade  I can't put into words how much I despise that lock button on the current R6. Sorry I'm an old guy. I love my old timey switches and various levers that make life easier....Stupid buttons.


----------



## rpiotr01 (Nov 1, 2022)

If I squint real hard I swear the sensor looks stacked.


----------



## WilliamJ (Nov 1, 2022)

Liking the new on/off/lock switch and a photo/video switch in place of the old on/off! Waiting to hear more about video record time limit and stacked sensor from R3 before deciding whether to jump.


----------



## TonyG (Nov 1, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> What is the button on the 135L?


Most likely by default a focus hold button.
I would imagine it would be customizable to whatever you want.

By the looks of it there are 2. One for vertical grip and one for horizontal.


----------



## Chaitanya (Nov 1, 2022)

Still no images of speedlight and R6 II image leak is anti-climatic(though changes made to power switch are welcome).


----------



## Franklyok (Nov 1, 2022)

So , what is so great about staked sensor?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 1, 2022)

rpiotr01 said:


> If I squint real hard I swear the sensor looks stacked.


I was going to say the opposite, it looks pretty thin to me.


----------



## sfericean (Nov 1, 2022)

In all seriousness, the lock switch and the photo video mode switch are in fact huge upgrades to the functionality of the R6. The aforementioned lock switch as opposed to a button is nice change as I like to just look down at my camera and see that the lock switch is on. (Like on my 1DX Mark III's). And the photo video switch should (theoretically) allow custom modes now in both photo and video. Nice! I love functionality changes like that.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 1, 2022)

TonyG said:


> Most likely by default a focus hold button.
> I would imagine it would be customizable to whatever you want.
> 
> By the looks of it there are 2. One for vertical grip and one for horizontal.


Makes sense, though I would suspect they are not independent buttons but rather do the same thing. Like the four unlabeled buttons on supertele lenses (default is AF stop).


----------



## NorthernNovice (Nov 1, 2022)

Looks like no new hot shot


----------



## prodorshak (Nov 1, 2022)

Franklyok said:


> So , what is so great about staked sensor?


The sensor read-out is at stake and the stacked sensors come to the rescue.


----------



## Colorado (Nov 1, 2022)

Maybe my brain is ruined because of inflation and what not but does $2099 for a 1.8 L lens from Canon seem ... reasonable? I was expecting to be very disappointed with the 3000+ price tag.


----------



## Bob Howland (Nov 1, 2022)

That would have been a really nice control setup for the R7.


----------



## Bonich (Nov 1, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> What is the button on the 135L?


The same as the botton on the big whites and some G-Master lenses.
Great to put a function of your preference to this botton (visit the menue in your camera setting)

The function is heavily depending on your genre/ shooting style.

In my experience great added value.

Size wise anywhere in between the 50 1.2 and the 24-70 2.8, 82mm filters, I would say. Not the monster like those RF85 1.2s
IS makes it a reasonable companion to my EF 85 1.4.

Let's wait about IQ and close up performance (Milvus & Sony offer 0.25x)
Thanks to Sony limiting Canon's phantasies in prizing .......


----------



## Chaitanya (Nov 1, 2022)

NorthernNovice said:


> Looks like no new hot shot


It might be new hotshoe, more photos are in google drive folder and there is hotshoe cover showing full package contents.


----------



## koenkooi (Nov 1, 2022)

Colorado said:


> Maybe my brain is ruined because of inflation and what not but does $2099 for a 1.8 L lens from Canon seem ... reasonable? I was expecting to be very disappointed with the 3000+ price tag.


I was expecting it to be slightly more expensive than the RF85 f/1.2L, due to the IS. I'll wait to the actual price in Euros before agreeing with it being '... reasonable'


----------



## R1-7D (Nov 1, 2022)

NorthernNovice said:


> Looks like no new hot shot



Pretty sure I can see the new hot shoe in the photos... You might want to look again.


----------



## kafala (Nov 1, 2022)

This is nothing special. It's what the original R6 should have been. 2 years too late. I'll get it though lol if Canon comes out with a RF 35mm Lens.


----------



## Bonich (Nov 1, 2022)

Move to UK to avoid being disappointed (2599 Quid ....)


----------



## dboris (Nov 1, 2022)

kafala said:


> This is nothing special. It's what the original R6 should have been. 2 years too late. I'll get it though lol if Canon comes out with a RF 35mm Lens.


The R6 should have got the R3 sensor two years ago ?
The R6 was already an amazing deal at the time because it had the 1DX sensor.


----------



## kafala (Nov 1, 2022)

NorthernNovice said:


> Looks like no new hot shot


I hope it's not like the old one where you had to do open heart surgery on it just to tighten the screws. Hopefully we can access it without doing all that crap.


----------



## dolina (Nov 1, 2022)

There goes the dream of a RF 135mm f/1.4L IS USM lens. 

But not bad... it's priced exactly to the Sony FE 135mm f/1.8 GM Lens

$700 & $1,100 more expensive than the Sigma & Samyang equivalent.


----------



## NorskHest (Nov 1, 2022)

koenkooi said:


> I was expecting it to be slightly more expensive than the RF85 f/1.2L, due to the IS. I'll wait to the actual price in Euros before agreeing with it being '... reasonable'


It’s still a lot of bread when you consider the 135 f2 from canon or 135 1.8 from sigma, yes there is IS but all these cameras have sensor stabe so is there a need for IS (aside from the r and rp which someone would comment about if I didn’t write this) 
The new canon lenses might be sharp and or considered clinical but lack character. The original 135 is pretty amazing and you can find great uses ones for 550-675. New is not always better in my opinion. The beauty of canons mirrorless is how it makes ef lenses even more usable.


----------



## Avenger 2.0 (Nov 1, 2022)

NorthernNovice said:


> Looks like no new hot shot


Looks like the new hotshoe to me. Would be the main reason they updated the R6.


Bob Howland said:


> That would have been a really nice control setup for the R7.


Indeed, but can't understand why they change the layout for every camera that much every time. Makes it difficult to use multiple (different) cameras that way.


----------



## koenkooi (Nov 1, 2022)

NorskHest said:


> It’s still a lot of bread when you consider the 135 f2 from canon or 135 1.8 from sigma, yes there is IS but all these cameras have sensor stabe so is there a need for IS (aside from the r and rp which someone would comment about if I didn’t write this) [...]


I've been using the word 'inured' to explain my feeling about Canon RF pricing to my wife


----------



## koenkooi (Nov 1, 2022)

Avenger 2.0 said:


> [...] Indeed, but can't understand why they change the layout for every camera that much every time. Makes it difficult to use multiple (different) cameras that way.


I would like to believe it's a continous process to discover the best layout and use that knowledge in subsequent models. A more cynical view is that Canon does it to keep people from using a cheaper model as a second body


----------



## Skyscraperfan (Nov 1, 2022)

If it was made by Apple, it would come in a new colour and the back screen had a notch.


----------



## Chaitanya (Nov 1, 2022)

Skyscraperfan said:


> If it was made by Apple, it would come in a new colour and the back screen had a notch.


and notch would have had a "cute" marketing name,


----------



## DaudelinPhoto (Nov 1, 2022)

NorskHest said:


> It’s still a lot of bread when you consider the 135 f2 from canon or 135 1.8 from sigma, yes there is IS but all these cameras have sensor stabe so is there a need for IS (aside from the r and rp which someone would comment about if I didn’t write this)
> The new canon lenses might be sharp and or considered clinical but lack character. The original 135 is pretty amazing and you can find great uses ones for 550-675. New is not always better in my opinion. The beauty of canons mirrorless is how it makes ef lenses even more usable.


Not to mention that with the EF 135mm f/2L, you can also use it with the back variable ND filter if you have the "filter adapter".
For someone shooting with off camera flash outside and wanting ultra shallow depth of field + very light flash setup, this is very convenient.


----------



## mpb001 (Nov 1, 2022)

Looks like a smaller R3. Sure looks like it from the front.


----------



## Del Paso (Nov 1, 2022)

Is it an optical illusion or is this 135mm really compact?


----------



## Bezbozny (Nov 1, 2022)

GPS??? even the cheapest camera these days has GPS...


----------



## Colorado (Nov 1, 2022)

NorskHest said:


> It’s still a lot of bread when you consider the 135 f2 from canon or 135 1.8 from sigma, yes there is IS but all these cameras have sensor stabe so is there a need for IS (aside from the r and rp which someone would comment about if I didn’t write this)
> The new canon lenses might be sharp and or considered clinical but lack character. The original 135 is pretty amazing and you can find great uses ones for 550-675. New is not always better in my opinion. The beauty of canons mirrorless is how it makes ef lenses even more usable.


Totally agree. I sold almost all my EF lenses when I went mirrorless but I kept the 132 f2 L because I've always loved the images it produces. It would take some stellar reviews to make it worth it for me to get the new RF lens. But I'm still surprised the price isn't $3299 with the explanation of inflation + IS + 1.8 + reasons.


----------



## Sporgon (Nov 1, 2022)

Franklyok said:


> So , what is so great about staked sensor?


It’s not great at all if you were trying to kill Dracula but got his camera instead.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 1, 2022)

Chaitanya said:


> and notch would have had a "cute" marketing name,


Dynamic Range Island.


----------



## Joel C (Nov 1, 2022)

If this is following the mini R3 vibes. I'm going to waste some money soon


----------



## I_Miss_Minolta (Nov 1, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> What is the button on the 135L?


It's the AF-OFF button. It's customizable.


----------



## Juangrande (Nov 1, 2022)

dolina said:


> There goes the dream of a RF 135mm f/1.4L IS USM lens.
> 
> But not bad... it's priced exactly to the Sony FE 135mm f/1.8 GM Lens
> 
> $700 & $1,100 more expensive than the Sigma & Samyang equivalent.


Yeah I was hoping for f1.4 , that was a strong rumor for at least 2 years.


----------



## I_Miss_Minolta (Nov 1, 2022)

NorthernNovice said:


> Looks like no new hot shot


It has the new hot shoe.


----------



## LogMeCode3 (Nov 1, 2022)

NorthernNovice said:


> Looks like no new hot shot


If you meant hot shoe, and not “hot shot” — Actually, that looks exactly like the newer advanced hot shoe that I have on my R7. Definitely different than the old R6 hot shoe.


----------



## I_Miss_Minolta (Nov 1, 2022)

Please note that the new hot shoe is fully compatible with all speedlites with gaskets -- if you don't mind removing the gasket! If you don't want to, or need weather sealing, then a Multi-Function Shoe Adapter AD-E1 is required (it's really just a gasket translation device). I have an R7 and use the ST-E3-RT -- sans gasket. There are no visible gaps.


----------



## entoman (Nov 1, 2022)

Avenger 2.0 said:


> Indeed, but can't understand why they change the layout for every camera that much every time. Makes it difficult to use multiple (different) cameras that way.


Quite agree - I understand that when new features are added it can become necessary to rearrange some of the controls, and I understand that Canon are always trying to improve the ergonomics, but like many people I find it awkward to adjust to new control layouts and wish Canon had settled on one common layout for R5/6/7.


----------



## LogMeCode3 (Nov 1, 2022)

Bezbozny said:


> GPS??? even the cheapest camera these days has GPS...


My R7 does not have GPS. But it can access GPS data while shooting via Bluetooth link to smart phone or via a Canon accessory. Or also via a later upload to the camera after using the Canon Camera Connect app to record GPS data while you’re shooting.


----------



## melgross (Nov 1, 2022)

kafala said:


> This is nothing special. It's what the original R6 should have been. 2 years too late. I'll get it though lol if Canon comes out with a RF 35mm Lens.


So you think that companies can come out with something before they have the technology to do so?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 1, 2022)

I_Miss_Minolta said:


> Please note that the new hot shoe is fully compatible with all speedlites with gaskets -- if you don't mind removing the gasket! If you don't want to, or need weather sealing, then a Multi-Function Shoe Adapter AD-E1 is required (it's really just a gasket translation device). I have an R7 and use the ST-E3-RT -- sans gasket. There are no visible gaps.


Please note that you are completely wrong. There is no need to remove the gasket. None. Sorry you damaged your ST-E3-RT, there was no need to do so. The only thing the AD-E1 provides is a _weather-sealed_ connection to a sealed flash. If you don't need weather sealing, just mount the Speedlite in the new hotshoe. It fits and functions fine.


----------



## dboris (Nov 1, 2022)

dolina said:


> There goes the dream of a RF 135mm f/1.4L IS USM lens.
> 
> But not bad... it's priced exactly to the Sony FE 135mm f/1.8 GM Lens
> 
> $700 & $1,100 more expensive than the Sigma & Samyang equivalent.


I don't see the IS switch on the Sony .


----------



## I_Miss_Minolta (Nov 1, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> Please note that you are completely wrong. There is no need to remove the gasket. None. Sorry you damaged your ST-E3-RT, there was no need to do so. The only thing the AD-E1 provides is a _weather-sealed_ connection to a sealed flash. If you don't need weather sealing, just mount the Speedlite in the new hotshoe. It fits and functions fine.


Will you stop telling people this! You have to CRANK the lock if you leave the gasket on. Take the gasket off or buy the adapter. Don't void your warranty!

And I never said I damaged anything. I'm not going to FORCE the thing when I can just take the gasket off.


----------



## Del Paso (Nov 1, 2022)

Juangrande said:


> Yeah I was hoping for f1.4 , that was a strong rumor for at least 2 years.


I'm afraid the RF 1,4/135 would have known the same fate as the excellent but brick -heavy 1,7kg. Sigma 1,4/105mm. Many drooling, but only a few buying.
It would mainly have sold to studio photographers, while the RF 1,8/135 is relatively lightweight, compact and "affordable".


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 1, 2022)

I_Miss_Minolta said:


> Will you stop telling people this! You have to CRANK the lock if you leave the gasket on. Take the gasket off or buy the adapter. Don't void your warranty!
> 
> And I never said I damaged anything. I'm not going to FORCE the thing when I can just take the gasket off.


I have four 600EX-RT flashes and none need to be 'cranked' onto my R3, I just push the locking lever over firmly and they lock down. They mount in exactly the same way they did on my 1D X, with the same force required. Perhaps your ST-E3 was damaged to begin with?

Regardless, Canon states they are compatible so please stop spreading your misinformation and telling people to intentionally damage their gear.


----------



## KT (Nov 1, 2022)

Franklyok said:


> So , what is so great about staked sensor?


The fact that it's stacked and not staked ought to count for something. 

kidding aside, stacked sensors have much faster read-out so you can use electronic shutter instead of mechanical for still photo without paying a price for rolling shutter effect. It does that by moving the image signal processor and its ultra-fast DRAM memory into the sensor.


----------



## jwpatmore (Nov 1, 2022)

sfericean said:


> Holy moly, that lock switch alone may be worth the upgrade  I can't put into words how much I despise that lock button on the current R6. Sorry I'm an old guy. I love my old timey switches and various levers that make life easier....Stupid buttons.


+ the photo or video switch like the R7! Hopefully this also means we can set the custom modes to different video framerates as well.


----------



## chrisrmueller (Nov 1, 2022)

DaudelinPhoto said:


> Not to mention that with the EF 135mm f/2L, you can also use it with the back variable ND filter if you have the "filter adapter".
> For someone shooting with off camera flash outside and wanting ultra shallow depth of field + very light flash setup, this is very convenient.


This is why I decided to stop waiting for the new 135 (or what I wanted, which was an RF 105/1.4). Instead I got the Sigma 105/1.4 which works perfectly with the ND adapter and strobes for shooting outside at 1.4. Even if Canon did come out with an RF 105/1.4, I’d have to buy ND filters in what would likely be a large, expensive filter size.


----------



## ahsanford (Nov 1, 2022)

That is a tiny unicorn, people.

- A


----------



## Bonich (Nov 1, 2022)

koenkooi said:


> I would like to believe it's a continous process to discover the best layout and use that knowledge in subsequent models. A more cynical view is that Canon does it to keep people from using a cheaper model as a second body


Why not using the cheaper body twice?

BTW: I am fully satisfied with my single body


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 1, 2022)

ahsanford said:


> View attachment 206114
> 
> 
> That is a tiny unicorn, people.
> ...


The focal length is 85mm too long.


----------



## chrisrmueller (Nov 1, 2022)

Bonich said:


> Why not using the cheaper body twice?
> 
> BTW: I am fully satisfied with my single body


I really wish they used the R6/R5 body for the R7. I have an R7 as a C-cam and when I need to use it, I have to relearn where all the buttons and dials are. I’m really perplexed: wouldn’t it have just been cheaper to take what they already had and put in a smaller sensor?


----------



## Marximusprime (Nov 1, 2022)

Something I find very interesting: the mode dial includes SCN and the filter options. I've only seen that on lower end bodies. $2500 doesn't strike me as lower end.


----------



## ahsanford (Nov 1, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> The focal length is 85mm too long.




I am only here in solidarity for my fellow unicorn hopefuls. Today is about 135ers, not me.




- A


----------



## frankchn (Nov 1, 2022)

Del Paso said:


> I'm afraid the RF 1,4/135 would have known the same fate as the excellent but brick -heavy 1,7kg. Sigma 1,4/105mm. Many drooling, but only a few buying.
> It would mainly have sold to studio photographers, while the RF 1,8/135 is relatively lightweight, compact and "affordable".



Any 135/1.4 is in the realm of the supertelephotos with a price tag to match -- it would be basically a shorter version of the 200/2. Not realistic for most of us in size, weight, or cost.


----------



## DaudelinPhoto (Nov 1, 2022)

chrisrmueller said:


> This is why I decided to stop waiting for the new 135 (or what I wanted, which was an RF 105/1.4). Instead I got the Sigma 105/1.4 which works perfectly with the ND adapter and strobes for shooting outside at 1.4. Even if Canon did come out with an RF 105/1.4, I’d have to buy ND filters in what would likely be a large, expensive filter size.


I never liked using polarizing or ND filter on the front of the lens. That's why the Canon adapter that permets filter between the lens and the camera is so good. Plus, one filter works with any lens (as long as it's EF mount.)
That adapter is the reason I won't get rid of many EF lenses.


----------



## RajatMishra (Nov 1, 2022)

I really hope that 135mm delivers on the quality. Just to lower the price (by Canon standards) to match competition, hopefully Canon didn’t cut corners.


----------



## ahsanford (Nov 1, 2022)

frankchn said:


> Any 135/1.4 is in the realm of the supertelephotos with a price tag to match -- it would be basically a shorter version of the 200/2. Not realistic for most of us in size, weight, or cost.




+1.

I mean, if you want, you can knock yourself out -- three kilos, three grand and complimentary back pain:









Mitakon Speedmaster 135mm F1.4 lens relaunched with 7 mount options


The Mitakon Speedmaster 135mm F1.4 lens is being relaunched in 7 different mounts, including: Sony A, Sony E, Canon EF, Nikon F, Fujifilm G, Pentax K, and Leica L. Got an extra three grand lying around?




www.dpreview.com





- A


----------



## Johnw (Nov 1, 2022)

NorskHest said:


> yes there is IS but all these cameras have sensor stabe so is there a need for IS



IBIS is generally more effective at shorter focal lengths, once you get into longer telephoto ranges IS in the lens becomes more beneficial. Having it work together with the IBIS also extends the IBIS effectiveness a bit into longer ranges as well.


----------



## Johnw (Nov 1, 2022)

frankchn said:


> Any 135/1.4 is in the realm of the supertelephotos with a price tag to match -- it would be basically a shorter version of the 200/2. Not realistic for most of us in size, weight, or cost.



Agree I think the attractive price point they were able to hit with this definitely makes the 1.8 seem like a great choice, and it's still faster than the EF.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 1, 2022)

Johnw said:


> IBIS is generally more effective at shorter focal lengths, once you get into longer telephoto ranges IS in the lens becomes more beneficial. Having it work together with the IBIS also extends the IBIS effectiveness a bit into longer ranges as well.


Indeed. Many people don’t realize that.


----------



## dolina (Nov 1, 2022)

ahsanford said:


> +1.
> 
> I mean, if you want, you can knock yourself out -- three kilos, three grand and complimentary back pain:
> 
> ...




Zhong Yi / ZY Optics / Mitakon Speedmaster 135 mm f/1,4 (Shenyang Optical Electronics) by Mistral-75, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/zdatpD


----------



## chrisrmueller (Nov 1, 2022)

DaudelinPhoto said:


> I never liked using polarizing or ND filter on the front of the lens. That's why the Canon adapter that permets filter between the lens and the camera is so good. Plus, one filter works with any lens (as long as it's EF mount.)
> That adapter is the reason I won't get rid of many EF lenses.


Same—I just had to buy a new 24-70 and I elected to get the EF II instead of the RF for this very reason.


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Nov 1, 2022)

Franklyok said:


> So , what is so great about staked sensor?



Speed of readout and almost no rolling shutter.


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Nov 1, 2022)

Bezbozny said:


> GPS??? even the cheapest camera these days has GPS...



I don't know any mirrorless camera with GPS...


----------



## koenkooi (Nov 1, 2022)

blackcoffee17 said:


> I don't know any mirrorless camera with GPS...


The EOS R3 has GPS, if I recall correctly.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 1, 2022)

blackcoffee17 said:


> I don't know any mirrorless camera with GPS...


My R3 has built-in GPS.


----------



## Skyscraperfan (Nov 1, 2022)

The announcement, that may just be a few hours from now, might be a little underwhelming, if the camera not really is a "beast" and does not have a stacked BSI sensor. So I set my expectations very low.


----------



## Uneternal (Nov 1, 2022)

Skyscraperfan said:


> The announcement, that may just be a few hours from now, might be a little underwhelming, if the camera not really is a "beast" and does not have a stacked BSI sensor. So I set my expectations very low.


What do you expect? Get an R5 for the price of an R6?
Of course, there won't be a lot of changes. I still think it will have the stacked sensor, because Canon currently doesn't have a 24M full frame sensor other than the R3 sensor. And it's unlikely they developed a new one specifically for this new model, when they already have the stacked sensor in production. It's cheaper for them to produce more R3 sensors than put development cost into a new sensor and have a separate production of non-stacked 24 MP sensors.


----------



## Skyscraperfan (Nov 1, 2022)

So could we see a price drop of the R3 then? Especially with the R1 around the corner. Just 1000 Euros less would make the R3 much more interesting for me.


----------



## pashevich (Nov 1, 2022)

Franklyok said:


> So , what is so great about staked sensor?


It allows to shoot without mechanical shutter. And other speedy goodies) Like 4k120p etc


----------



## leadin2 (Nov 1, 2022)

I will keep my R6 and watch this to remind myself.


----------



## roby17269 (Nov 1, 2022)

NorskHest said:


> It’s still a lot of bread when you consider the 135 f2 from canon or 135 1.8 from sigma, yes there is IS but all these cameras have sensor stabe so is there a need for IS (aside from the r and rp which someone would comment about if I didn’t write this)
> The new canon lenses might be sharp and or considered clinical but lack character. The original 135 is pretty amazing and you can find great uses ones for 550-675. New is not always better in my opinion. The beauty of canons mirrorless is how it makes ef lenses even more usable.


I love the new RF 85 and 50 L 1.2 lenses... much more than their EF predecessors (I had both).
Well, apart from price size and weight...
But the new ones are much more flexible (faster AF, shorter MFD) and the image quality is to die for. With the new RF AF they are actually useable at 1.2
Yes the old ones had their own character... the new ones have a slightly different character... but if I want soft images with some coma with the new RF lenses I can always push some ACR sliders


----------



## entoman (Nov 1, 2022)

melgross said:


> So you think that companies can come out with something before they have the technology to do so?


It doesn't take much technology to change the on/off switch. The hotshoe was already going on the R3, so retaining the old one was just segmentation. Not much else seems to have changed apart from a minor increase in MP. Nevertheless the original R6 is an extremely good camera, and the improvements on the R6ii are welcome. The most (only) intriguing feature is the addition of a digital teleconverter - hopefully this will be significantly better than digital converters on budget cameras.


----------



## Cbenedict (Nov 1, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> What is the button on the 135L?


Probably a programmable function button.


----------



## Cbenedict (Nov 1, 2022)

Better Low light performance and faster sensor read out. So basically higher usable ISO and less bending in moving images.


----------



## entoman (Nov 1, 2022)

chrisrmueller said:


> I really wish they used the R6/R5 body for the R7. I have an R7 as a C-cam and when I need to use it, I have to relearn where all the buttons and dials are. I’m really perplexed: wouldn’t it have just been cheaper to take what they already had and put in a smaller sensor?


I would have bought an R7 as companion to my R5 if they both had the same body, and yes it would surely have been cheaper than designing a whole new body. A great shame IMO that they farted about by shrinking the body, removing a dial and putting the rear thumbwheel around the AF joystick on the R7. A fun experiment for Canon, but I think it's lost them a lot of sales. Also I prefer the mode dial on the R6 to the one on my R5. Dunno what goes through their heads - R6 has the best body, R5 mode dial is just a gimmick, and while R7 thumbwheel may work well for some people, it causes muscle-memory issues for people switching bodies or using multiple different bodies.


----------



## Rumours not rumors (Nov 1, 2022)

I wonder how many people have noticed the significance of the release date being 2nd November, 2022 or numerically 2/11/22 for the second version of the R6, the Mark 2. It is most commonly written as Mk 2 or Mk II... see it yet? Mk 2 or Mk II with release date 2-11. Throw in the year and we get lots of 2's, ergo 2/11/22. Of course someone is bound to say hang on that should be 11/2 well no, 2/11/22 is how the majority of the world would write the date because most countries use dd-mm-yyyy format, along with using metric. Shame the prerelease photos do not include a top LCD so maybe that's in the Mk III?


----------



## koenkooi (Nov 1, 2022)

entoman said:


> I would have bought an R7 as companion to my R5 if they both had the same body, and yes it would surely have been cheaper than designing a whole new body. A great shame IMO that they farted about by shrinking the body, removing a dial and putting the rear thumbwheel around the AF joystick on the R7. A fun experiment for Canon, but I think it's lost them a lot of sales. [...]


The R7 is still backorded everywhere I look, so the 'lost sales' currently have no real world impact.


----------



## roby17269 (Nov 1, 2022)

Uneternal said:


> What do you expect? Get an R5 for the price of an R6?
> Of course, there won't be a lot of changes. I still think it will have the stacked sensor, because Canon currently doesn't have a 24M full frame sensor other than the R3 sensor. And it's unlikely they developed a new one specifically for this new model, when they already have the stacked sensor in production. It's cheaper for them to produce more R3 sensors than put development cost into a new sensor and have a separate production of non-stacked 24 MP sensors.


Stacked is my bet as well, for the reason you mention & the fact that it will need some headlining feature to compete with the 33mp Sony A7 IV.
But, just to be safe side, I am procuring some crow to eat tomorrow...


----------



## pashevich (Nov 1, 2022)

If it is stacked (even non-R3) sensor, i'd rush to sell my R, keep my R6 as the second body and preorder R6 M2. It's to good to be true - 2.5 gran stacked 24mp ILC with no major compromises... It literally wouldn't have any direct competitor.

Imagine R5 M2 50mp stacked for 4 gran)


----------



## jdavidse (Nov 1, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> The focal length is 85mm too long.



You want 50mm? They already make a few of those..


----------



## bbasiaga (Nov 1, 2022)

Skyscraperfan said:


> So could we see a price drop of the R3 then? Especially with the R1 around the corner. Just 1000 Euros less would make the R3 much more interesting for me.


Would love to see $1000 drop in the R3 price as well! Canon pro body is on my bucket list. 


roby17269 said:


> Stacked is my bet as well, for the reason you mention & the fact that it will need some headlining feature to compete with the 33mp Sony A7 IV.
> But, just to be safe side, I am procuring some crow to eat tomorrow...


The sony is so dreadfully slow though. When it came out my thought was it couldn't compete with the R6. Of course right now sports is my thing so obviously the bias toward speed is there.


----------



## Alastair Norcross (Nov 1, 2022)

entoman said:


> I would have bought an R7 as companion to my R5 if they both had the same body, and yes it would surely have been cheaper than designing a whole new body. A great shame IMO that they farted about by shrinking the body, removing a dial and putting the rear thumbwheel around the AF joystick on the R7. A fun experiment for Canon, but I think it's lost them a lot of sales.


Yes, it must have lost them tons of sales. I mean they're barely selling any, they've already had to reduce the price a couple of times just to shift the massive inventory they have cluttering up the warehouses, no-one is at all interested in buying this dog of a camera. What? Oh wait, never mind.....


----------



## fox40phil (Nov 1, 2022)

leadin2 said:


> I will keep my R6 and watch this to remind myself.


hahaha mmd!!! 
I met a R3 user in Hamburg on a boat trip. He had a really nice setup. But as I asked him what he is shooting normally with the R3... it was really quite . For sports he prefere still the 5DIII ... he has one of the best current cameras, but doesn't know the segment to use it . Its just big, expensive -> must be nice to have. Fits exactly the video . But he was nice and not like the 1D user in the video haha.


----------



## danfaz (Nov 1, 2022)

NorthernNovice said:


> Looks like no new hot shot


It's the same as the R3, so most likely is.


----------



## twoheadedboy (Nov 1, 2022)

Anyone know the filter thread on the 135 yet?


----------



## MichaelC165 (Nov 1, 2022)

twoheadedboy said:


> Anyone know the filter thread on the 135 yet?


I did an overlay photo with the RF 50mm 1.2, matching the mounts and it seems identical. So probably 77mm


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 1, 2022)

jdavidse said:


> You want 50mm? They already make a few of those..


I don 't. Long-time member @ahsanford has been hoping for an updated 50/1.4 with IS for a _looooooong_ time. Perhaps you missed his avatar:


----------



## Pixel (Nov 1, 2022)

What is "Hybrid Auto"


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 1, 2022)

Pixel said:


> What is "Hybrid Auto"


Like a Prius.


----------



## Cyborx (Nov 1, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> What is the button on the 135L?



It's finally the quick shift button between Eye-AF and spot AF (NOT HOLD AND SWITCH, BUT TOUCH AND SWITCH) ... 

Just kidding, Canon does not listen to their customers, so it will probably be a button that needs to be HOLD the whole time to switch to Eye-AF.


----------



## Flip'n flippy (Nov 1, 2022)

Still has the flippy and no tilt, too bad. Canon, would you please drop the flippy and incorporate a tilting screen. Or, add the tilt feature within the flippy that way photographers (not just content creators) will be happy.


----------



## The3o5FlyGuy (Nov 1, 2022)

4K ate 120fps should be a must by now…. Or at least 1080p at 240fps


----------



## danfaz (Nov 1, 2022)

The 135 looks great, like a longer 50mm.
The IS and weather resistance is very welcome.


----------



## tomislavmoze (Nov 1, 2022)

Flip'n flippy said:


> Still has the flippy and no tilt, too bad. Canon, would you please drop the flippy and incorporate a tilting screen. Or, add the tilt feature within the flippy that way photographers (not just content creators) will be happy.


As a photographer I prefer flipy cause it allows me to use the display in vertical shots (you know, a lot of use shoot vertically), the tilting would be mostly welcome for the classical horizontal video, but with vertical video exploding and all the vloging happening flip-out wins again cause it ads more options. The best solution is the one in the Sony A7rV I really hope that this will come to Canon someday...


----------



## roby17269 (Nov 1, 2022)

bbasiaga said:


> The sony is so dreadfully slow though. When it came out my thought was it couldn't compete with the R6. Of course right now sports is my thing so obviously the bias toward speed is there.


As you imply, for people not deep into sports, the A7 IV it is plenty fast. Take me for example: I don't do sports and use the faster frame rates of my R5 sparingly to avoid being overwhelmed by too many images. I typically set it on 3 frames per second and switch to 8 when I know that fast action is coming. 3 is great as I can take single images easily when I want that... with 8, even if I pay attention, I usually end up with 2-3 images even if I wanted only 1. 

For most people, the headline is 33mp > 20mp, implying that the A7 IV is better than the R6. Even if I know very well that the # of mp is only part of the story, it is an easily sellable number


----------



## Marximusprime (Nov 1, 2022)

MichaelC165 said:


> I did an overlay photo with the RF 50mm 1.2, matching the mounts and it seems identical. So probably 77mm


If anybody's interested, here's what the overlay looks like.


----------



## bergstrom (Nov 1, 2022)

tomislavmoze said:


> As a photographer I prefer flipy cause it allows me to use the display in vertical shots (you know, a lot of use shoot vertically), the tilting would be mostly welcome for the classical horizontal video, but with vertical video exploding and all the vloging happening flip-out wins again cause it ads more options. The best solution is the one in the Sony A7rV I really hope that this will come to Canon someday...



If you like tilt, buy a Goddam Nikon. I too love the flippy.


----------



## PhotoGenerous (Nov 1, 2022)

Cyborx said:


> It's finally the quick shift button between Eye-AF and spot AF (NOT HOLD AND SWITCH, BUT TOUCH AND SWITCH) ...
> 
> Just kidding, Canon does not listen to their customers, so it will probably be a button that needs to be HOLD the whole time to switch to Eye-AF.


I have my AF-On set to "Direct Auto Focus Selection" and have the amount of AF methods limited to only Face Detection, Point, and Horizontal Large. Both on my R5 and R6. Just press to cycle. I always have Eye Detection enabled while in Face Detection mode, but you can also program a button to toggle Eye Detection on and off while in Face Detection mode if you want to make that further distinction.

Is that what you're looking for? Or it is something else?


----------



## esglord (Nov 1, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> What is the button on the 135L?


----------



## Skux (Nov 1, 2022)

I've had a few theatre gigs recently, mostly I attend dress rehearsals so shutter noise is not an issue. But sometimes there will be audience members and even though the R6 is quiet, I still know it's making a sound, that people can hear it, and it may affect or bother the actors and audience. Electronic shutter is not an option due to banding under LED lights.

Canon, make it a stacked sensor and I'll finally have my perfect camera. Do it for the theatre!


----------



## TukTuk (Nov 1, 2022)

Uneternal said:


> What do you expect? Get an R5 for the price of an R6?
> Of course, there won't be a lot of changes. I still think it will have the stacked sensor, because Canon currently doesn't have a 24M full frame sensor other than the R3 sensor. And it's unlikely they developed a new one specifically for this new model, when they already have the stacked sensor in production. It's cheaper for them to produce more R3 sensors than put development cost into a new sensor and have a separate production of non-stacked 24 MP sensors.


dear - why do you think Sony did not put A1 sensor A7M4 ? or why A9 stacked sensor was not put in A7M3 ? 


it is cheaper to produce, my arse... it is NOT cheaper even for Sony which makes way more stacked sensors than Canon and for much longer time

try to engage some brain matter for once


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Nov 1, 2022)

fox40phil said:


> hahaha mmd!!!
> I met a R3 user in Hamburg on a boat trip. He had a really nice setup. But as I asked him what he is shooting normally with the R3... it was really quite . For sports he prefere still the 5DIII ... he has one of the best current cameras, but doesn't know the segment to use it . Its just big, expensive -> must be nice to have. Fits exactly the video . But he was nice and not like the 1D user in the video haha.


I was following a Soccer player on YouTube who bought the 1DX III only because it was Canon's most expensive camera.
The money is not that much to him.


----------



## Skux (Nov 1, 2022)

Cyborx said:


> It's finally the quick shift button between Eye-AF and spot AF (NOT HOLD AND SWITCH, BUT TOUCH AND SWITCH) ...
> 
> Just kidding, Canon does not listen to their customers, so it will probably be a button that needs to be HOLD the whole time to switch to Eye-AF.


Customise a button to "Register/recall shooting func."

Press INFO while doing this and you can set all of your desired shooting parameters. You can set the button to not engage AF, so you have a one-touch mode change (similar to a Custom Mode).


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 1, 2022)

Skux said:


> Canon, make it a stacked sensor and I'll finally have my perfect camera. Do it for the theatre!


Too much drama. 

I like silent shooting on my R3, I don’t shoot video so I have the photo/video switch set to activate silent shooting.


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Nov 1, 2022)

danfaz said:


> The 135 looks great, like a longer 50mm.
> The IS and weather resistance is very welcome.



I mean it's not too much to ask to seal a $2000+ professional prime in this day when other manufacturers are offering weathersealed lenses for $500.


----------



## pashevich (Nov 1, 2022)

Flip'n flippy said:


> Still has the flippy and no tilt, too bad. Canon, would you please drop the flippy and incorporate a tilting screen. Or, add the tilt feature within the flippy that way photographers (not just content creators) will be happy.


photografers mostly use viewfinders) and when the angles of shooting going crazy - flippy screen has way more capabilities. And it still can tilt all the way up, down and forward. Fun fact - content creators may need tilt screens more then photografers)
Yeahyeah, ideally a flip/tilt screen like on A7R5 would pleese allmost everyone, but it costs, and more complicated / less durable.


----------



## r134a (Nov 1, 2022)

What time is the announcement supposed to be?


----------



## pashevich (Nov 1, 2022)

Cyborx said:


> It's finally the quick shift button between Eye-AF and spot AF (NOT HOLD AND SWITCH, BUT TOUCH AND SWITCH) ...
> 
> Just kidding, Canon does not listen to their customers, so it will probably be a button that needs to be HOLD the whole time to switch to Eye-AF.


You can assign you M-Fn button to do this - toggle between AF modes.


----------



## dcm (Nov 1, 2022)

koenkooi said:


> The R7 is still backorded everywhere I look, so the 'lost sales' currently have no real world impact.


The R7 body option shows backordered everywhere, including Canon USA. You can get one with the "kit" lens immediately from most places I checked. I was in no hurry, so I ordered an R7 body only from Canon USA ten days ago expecting to wait a while. It arrived 9 days later, much to my surprise.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 1, 2022)

Cyborx said:


> It's finally the quick shift button between Eye-AF and spot AF (NOT HOLD AND SWITCH, BUT TOUCH AND SWITCH) ...
> 
> Just kidding, Canon does not listen to their customers, so it will probably be a button that needs to be HOLD the whole time to switch to Eye-AF.


There have been several methods posted (so far, there are others, I use a different one) to achieve what you want.

Sounds like the problem isn’t Canon not listening to their customers. The problem is you not listening to Canon. See, they publish these things called user manuals that contain all sorts of useful information like the solutions posted above. 

RTFM. Just kidding, you’re a forum troll so you’ll just keep complaining instead.


----------



## entoman (Nov 1, 2022)

Alastair Norcross said:


> Yes, it must have lost them tons of sales. I mean they're barely selling any, they've already had to reduce the price a couple of times just to shift the massive inventory they have cluttering up the warehouses, no-one is at all interested in buying this dog of a camera. What? Oh wait, never mind.....


I never implied that the R7 was a "dog of a camera", far from it I stated that I would have ordered one myself if it had been based on the R6 bodyshell. In terms of *specification* the R7 is excellent. But IMO it would have been cheaper if Canon had repurposed the R6 body for the R7. I also think it's better ergonomic design, and using the same body would have eliminated muscle-memory problems for those of us who use 2 camera bodies. Presumably the reason why they changed the body design of the R7 was that they wanted to sell it at a much lower price than the R6, but if they had done so then the R6 would have seemed massively overpriced. Your sarcasm about them barely selling any also misses the point that Canon, in common with other brands, are finding it difficult to meet the demand for almost all models, due to supply chain issues, primarily the global shortage of chips.


----------



## navastronia (Nov 1, 2022)

Skux said:


> I've had a few theatre gigs recently, mostly I attend dress rehearsals so shutter noise is not an issue. But sometimes there will be audience members and even though the R6 is quiet, I still know it's making a sound, that people can hear it, and it may affect or bother the actors and audience. Electronic shutter is not an option due to banding under LED lights.
> 
> Canon, make it a stacked sensor and I'll finally have my perfect camera. Do it for the theatre!


I also shoot theatre, so, you and me both!! Amen!


----------



## reef58 (Nov 1, 2022)

Flip'n flippy said:


> Still has the flippy and no tilt, too bad. Canon, would you please drop the flippy and incorporate a tilting screen. Or, add the tilt feature within the flippy that way photographers (not just content creators) will be happy.


Username checks out with post content


----------



## reef58 (Nov 1, 2022)

bergstrom said:


> If you like tilt, buy a Goddam Nikon. I too love the flippy.


It is tough with an L Bracket though.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 1, 2022)

reef58 said:


> It is tough with an L Bracket though.


Yeah. The RRS L bracket limits the rotation of the flipped-out screen. Fortunately, the bracket is modular and I leave the upright part off unless I’m bringing a tripod.


----------



## Skux (Nov 1, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> Sounds like the problem isn’t Canon not listening to their customers. The problem is you not listening to Canon. See, they publish these things called user manuals that contain all sorts of useful information like the solutions posted above.


Ironically none of my tip is actually listed in the manual  It only states that the buttons can be customised but no explanation on what they actually do (the same with the fact that you can have multiple AF-on buttons each with different settings by using the 'INFO detail set' submenu).


----------



## jam05 (Nov 1, 2022)

The RF 135mm f/1.8L may turn out to be the best announcement of the day.


----------



## binary (Nov 1, 2022)

blackcoffee17 said:


> I don't know any mirrorless camera with GPS...


Both Nikon Z9 and Hasselblad X1D II 50C have build-in GPS.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 1, 2022)

Skux said:


> Ironically none of my tip is actually listed in the manual  It only states that the buttons can be customised but no explanation on what they actually do (the same with the fact that you can have multiple AF-on buttons each with different settings by using the 'INFO detail set' submenu).


Yes, it takes a bit of deduction and some thought. Not everyone is capable of those.


----------



## danfaz (Nov 1, 2022)

Marximusprime said:


> If anybody's interested, here's what the overlay looks like.
> View attachment 206118


Yes, Sir! Thanks!


----------



## David - Sydney (Nov 1, 2022)

Franklyok said:


> So , what is so great about staked sensor?


The sensor read speed is greatly reduced. Reduced rolling shutter is one benefit but it will be interesting to know what the flash sync speed will be... it should be much faster than 1/200s for instance. The R5's sync speed is 1/200s (mechanical shutter) and 1/250s (Electronic first curtain).

The Z9 (no mechanical shutter) achieves 1/200s with electronic shutter due to the fast sensor readout.
The A1 achieves 1/400s with mechanical shutter and up to 1/200s electronic shutter


----------



## jdavidse (Nov 1, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> I don 't. Long-time member @ahsanford has been hoping for an updated 50/1.4 with IS for a _looooooong_ time. Perhaps you missed his avatar:
> 
> View attachment 206117


Ah, thanks for explaining


----------



## NorskHest (Nov 1, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> There have been several methods posted (so far, there are others, I use a different one) to achieve what you want.
> 
> Sounds like the problem isn’t Canon not listening to their customers. The problem is you not listening to Canon. See, they publish these things called user manuals that contain all sorts of useful information like the solutions posted above.
> 
> RTFM. Just kidding, you’re a forum troll so you’ll just keep complaining instead.


Always picking fights


----------



## jdavidse (Nov 1, 2022)

I realize we only need to wait a few hours to find out, but has anybody calculated the length of the 135 based on the image? To my eye it's about RF 100mm macro length or less. I was worried that the size of this thing but it appears it is pretty compact


----------



## NorskHest (Nov 1, 2022)

Colorado said:


> Totally agree. I sold almost all my EF lenses when I went mirrorless but I kept the 132 f2 L because I've always loved the images it produces. It would take some stellar reviews to make it worth it for me to get the new RF lens. But I'm still surprised the price isn't $3299 with the explanation of inflation + IS + 1.8 + reasons.


I for some reason have not bought that lens but when I have used it I am beyond stoked with the results. It’s sort of like a 200 f2 with the results it delivers


----------



## David - Sydney (Nov 1, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> There have been several methods posted (so far, there are others, I use a different one) to achieve what you want.
> 
> Sounds like the problem isn’t Canon not listening to their customers. The problem is you not listening to Canon. See, they publish these things called user manuals that contain all sorts of useful information like the solutions posted above.
> 
> RTFM. Just kidding, you’re a forum troll so you’ll just keep complaining instead.


Unfortunately, Canon doesn't allow the Rate button to be programmable :-(
It would be perfect to switch between EVF/rear screen as the underwater housing blocks the face sensor.
The Rate button would be ideal as the MF-n button (which I have to use) is not in an ideal position as your hands are holding the tray handles (shutter release has an extension) rather than the body itself.

A minor thing but you would think that it should be possible to achieve in a firmware update.... and I have provided feedback to Canon about it.


----------



## wockawocka (Nov 1, 2022)

jdavidse said:


> I realize we only need to wait a few hours to find out, but has anybody calculated the length of the 135 based on the image? To my eye it's about RF 100mm macro length or less. I was worried that the size of this thing but it appears it is pretty compact


It's likely the same length or shorterthan the EF 135L, just a bit fatter.


----------



## NorskHest (Nov 1, 2022)

Johnw said:


> IBIS is generally more effective at shorter focal lengths, once you get into longer telephoto ranges IS in the lens becomes more beneficial. Having it work together with the IBIS also extends the IBIS effectiveness a bit into longer ranges as well.


I and probably many know this, I guess I was more or so saying that hopefully people don’t put themselves out getting a lens that may not deliver much better results than what is out there. We often get so hung up on the new new that we don’t even go play with what we have. The latest is not always the greatest


----------



## GMAX (Nov 1, 2022)

Marximusprime said:


> If anybody's interested, here's what the overlay looks like.
> View attachment 206118


One more reason to preorder :-D


----------



## Cyborx (Nov 1, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> There have been several methods posted (so far, there are others, I use a different one) to achieve what you want.
> 
> Sounds like the problem isn’t Canon not listening to their customers. The problem is you not listening to Canon. See, they publish these things called user manuals that contain all sorts of useful information like the solutions posted above.
> 
> RTFM. Just kidding, you’re a forum troll so you’ll just keep complaining instead.


You keep calling me a troll, absolute bullocks.
Can you explain to me, and the crowd, if in spot focus mode (selecting a point in the viewfinder to focus on), how can you assign a button on the back of the camera to switch to Eye-AF and make sure the camera STAYS in Eye-AF mode until you hit that button again?
And don’t give me that “read the manual” stuff, I’ve read it plenty times. Just tell me how to assign a button that switches from spot to eye (and back to spot without having to scroll all focus options) without having to hold it down the whole time.


----------



## David - Sydney (Nov 1, 2022)

C


Cyborx said:


> You keep calling me a troll, absolute bullocks.
> Can you explain to me, and the crowd, if in spot focus mode (selecting a point in the viewfinder to focus on), how can you assign a button on the back of the camera to switch to Eye-AF and make sure the camera STAYS in Eye-AF mode until you hit that button again?
> And don’t give me that “read the manual” stuff, I’ve read it plenty times. Just tell me how to assign a button that switches from spot to eye (and back to spot without having to scroll all focus options) without having to hold it down the whole time.


Can't you use dual back button focus? There are lots of you tube videos and web sites with explanations. It isn't in the manual but is "widely" used to switch between spot and eye-AF
The Set button also resets the spot back to the centre point as well which is useful for me.


----------



## Marximusprime (Nov 1, 2022)

jdavidse said:


> I realize we only need to wait a few hours to find out, but has anybody calculated the length of the 135 based on the image? To my eye it's about RF 100mm macro length or less. I was worried that the size of this thing but it appears it is pretty compact


On the precious page I did an overlay with the 50 1.2. So I guess add maybe a half or 3/4 of an inch to the length of the 50 1.2.


----------



## danfaz (Nov 1, 2022)

r134a said:


> What time is the announcement supposed to be?


Midnight Eastern time according to CPW


----------



## PhotoGenerous (Nov 1, 2022)

Cyborx said:


> You keep calling me a troll, absolute bullocks.
> Can you explain to me, and the crowd, if in spot focus mode (selecting a point in the viewfinder to focus on), how can you assign a button on the back of the camera to switch to Eye-AF and make sure the camera STAYS in Eye-AF mode until you hit that button again?
> And don’t give me that “read the manual” stuff, I’ve read it plenty times. Just tell me how to assign a button that switches from spot to eye (and back to spot without having to scroll all focus options) without having to hold it down the whole time.


I mentioned it already. As did someone else. Program one of your buttons to Direct AF Method Selection. And go to AF Page 1 and select AF Method and uncheck everything except for Face Detection and Point detection. Also on Page 1 make sure Eye Detection is enabled.

Alternatively, if you have an R5, you can set Custom Mode 1 to be set to Face Detection with Eye Detection enabled, set one of the buttons to cycle through C modes, and then go to Restrict Shooting Modes and deselect C2 and C3. This method is not possible on an R6 because it has a physical dial. (Just another reason for me to not get the R6II)


----------



## Skux (Nov 1, 2022)

Cyborx said:


> You keep calling me a troll, absolute bullocks.
> Can you explain to me, and the crowd, if in spot focus mode (selecting a point in the viewfinder to focus on), how can you assign a button on the back of the camera to switch to Eye-AF and make sure the camera STAYS in Eye-AF mode until you hit that button again?
> And don’t give me that “read the manual” stuff, I’ve read it plenty times. Just tell me how to assign a button that switches from spot to eye (and back to spot without having to scroll all focus options) without having to hold it down the whole time.





PhotoGenerous said:


> I mentioned it already. As did someone else. Program one of your buttons to Direct AF Method Selection. And go to AF Page 1 and select AF Method and uncheck everything except for Face Detection and Point detection. Also on Page 1 make sure Eye Detection is enabled.
> 
> Alternatively, if you have an R5, you can set Custom Mode 1 to be set to Face Detection with Eye Detection enabled, set one of the buttons to cycle through C modes, and then go to Restrict Shooting Modes and deselect C2 and C3. This method is not possible on an R6 because it has a physical dial. (Just another reason for me to not get the R6II)



If you specifically want Spot AF (and not the standard single point AF) then unfortunately you can't switch off single point AF in the 'limit autofocus modes' screen.

In this case the best solution is dual back button focus. For events I have my AF-on button set for face+eye detection AF with servo, and then the * button set to spot AF one shot.

If you really wanted to only use the AF-on button just for focusing, you could set up your custom shooting modes on two other buttons, but that means you'd be using three buttons in total.


----------



## Czardoom (Nov 1, 2022)

Flip'n flippy said:


> Still has the flippy and no tilt, too bad. Canon, would you please drop the flippy and incorporate a tilting screen. Or, add the tilt feature within the flippy that way photographers (not just content creators) will be happy.


From what I hear from content creators, you have it backwards. They want tilt so they are not looking to the side of the camera. As a photographer, I have had both and there is no way I would prefer a tilt screen to the flip screen, which is far more versatile.


----------



## kcimer (Nov 1, 2022)

navastronia said:


> I also shoot theatre, so, you and me both!! Amen!


Or classical music or opera arias - you don't have to wait for the loud momement, you can shoot when it's the best photo.


----------



## Ozarker (Nov 1, 2022)

So glad to see IS on the RF135mm.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 2, 2022)

David - Sydney said:


> The sensor read speed is greatly reduced. Reduced rolling shutter is one benefit but it will be interesting to know what the flash sync speed will be... it should be much faster than 1/200s for instance. The R5's sync speed is 1/200s (mechanical shutter) and 1/250s (Electronic first curtain).
> 
> The Z9 (no mechanical shutter) achieves 1/200s with electronic shutter due to the fast sensor readout.
> The A1 achieves 1/400s with mechanical shutter and up to 1/200s electronic shutter


The R3 is:

Mechanical1/200 sec. or slowerElec. 1st-curtain1/250 sec. or slowerElectronic1/180 sec. or slower

I don't believe the R5 can use flash with full electronic shutter.


----------



## bergstrom (Nov 2, 2022)

what site is the R6ii being launched? Canon's official site has no mention at all, not even a hint.









Newsroom | Canon Global


Here you will find news from Canon.




global.canon


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 2, 2022)

bergstrom said:


> what site is the R6ii being launched? Canon's official site has no mention at all, not even a hint.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s because it hasn’t been announced yet. Patience, Grasshopper.


----------



## dolina (Nov 2, 2022)

bergstrom said:


> what site is the R6ii being launched? Canon's official site has no mention at all, not even a hint.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try 






Press Room - Canon HongKong







hk.canon


----------



## David - Sydney (Nov 2, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> The R3 is:
> 
> Mechanical1/200 sec. or slowerElec. 1st-curtain1/250 sec. or slowerElectronic1/180 sec. or slower
> 
> I don't believe the R5 can use flash with full electronic shutter.


Correct. The R5 (to my knowledge) cannot use flash with electronic shutter. I guess because the sync speed would be poor relative to R3/Z9/A1.
I am surprised that the R3 doesn't have faster for mech/EFCS though. 1/180s is close to Z9/A1 though.


----------



## David - Sydney (Nov 2, 2022)

Czardoom said:


> From what I hear from content creators, you have it backwards. They want tilt so they are not looking to the side of the camera. As a photographer, I have had both and there is no way I would prefer a tilt screen to the flip screen, which is far more versatile.


The ideal scenario for both tilt and flip is the combined option that the Z9/A7RV/S1H has.
Best of both worlds but we don't know the longevity of it yet. You would expect that the Nikon did extensive testing on it for their flagship.

It is great that the major manufacturers have at least released flippy screens. I recall the arguments that Canon had fixed screens as the others weren't rugged enough despite the screen always being exposed vs turned around when not used. Tilt-only screens still suffer from being always exposed and useless in portrait mode but don't hit L plate/HDMI cabling etc.


----------



## PhotoGenerous (Nov 2, 2022)

Skux said:


> If you specifically want Spot AF (and not the standard single point AF) then unfortunately you can't switch off single point AF in the 'limit autofocus modes' screen.
> 
> In this case the best solution is dual back button focus. For events I have my AF-on button set for face+eye detection AF with servo, and then the * button set to spot AF one shot.
> 
> If you really wanted to only use the AF-on button just for focusing, you could set up your custom shooting modes on two other buttons, but that means you'd be using three buttons in total.


Depends on your tolerance for toggling and the importance of toggle vs hold, in deciding which is better. I have three options I toggle between right now which works great, but four it still tolerable for me. If the hard toggle is what he's looking for and not holding something down, on a R5/R3 Custom mode button switching is cleanest, but on an R6 Direct AF Method Selection still gives you the hard toggle. To me it sounded like that's what was important, rather than just having quick access through actively holding down a button for multiple AF-On/Registered settings buttons.

Personally, I've stopped using back button focus altogether. It was essential on the 6D with its single cross type point, and any 9 Point Auto-Focus camera. The 7DII and 5DIV were where I was starting to break away from it, but especially on the 5DIV the focus points still were too clustered towards the center. But with the R6 and R5, you can focus wherever you want, initial point tracking with servo eye autofocus is amazing, and the speed at which the joystick moves the AF point is pretty quick and if it's not quick enough I can just touch the screen. It's just extra work to hold down an extra button when the tech has allowed for other easier ways imo.

Obviously it depends on your needs and what you're shooting, but I'm happy to be done with it.


David - Sydney said:


> Can't you use dual back button focus? There are lots of you tube videos and web sites with explanations. It isn't in the manual but is "widely" used to switch between spot and eye-AF
> The Set button also resets the spot back to the centre point as well which is useful for me.


If you set the joystick to be able to control auto-focus point selection (The only option other than Off), pressing down on it will also re-center the the point. I find that more conveniently placed, and it frees up Set to be programmed to whatever else you want.


----------



## Ryanhuntmuzik (Nov 2, 2022)

Any predictions on them removing the 30-minute recording limit or is that highly doubtful?


----------



## Rocksthaman (Nov 2, 2022)

Ryanhuntmuzik said:


> Any predictions on them removing the 30-minute recording limit or is that highly doubtful?


It’s gone


----------



## Tony5787 (Nov 2, 2022)

Am I losing my mind or are all the people who think this camera is going to have a stacked sensor high? How on earth does anyone think Canon is going to release a stacked sensor in a $2500 camera when the only other body with a stacked sensor in their lineup costs $6000? If any body in their lineup is getting an upgrade to a stacked sensor it’s the R5, not this prosumer level body lol If you want a 24MP stacked sensor for $2000 go buy a used a9.


----------



## navastronia (Nov 2, 2022)

Tony5787 said:


> Am I losing my mind or are all the people who think this camera is going to have a stacked sensor high? How on earth does anyone think Canon is going to release a stacked sensor in a $2500 camera when the only other body with a stacked sensor in their lineup costs $6000? If any body in their lineup is getting an upgrade to a stacked sensor it’s the R5, not this prosumer level body lol If you want a 24MP stacked sensor for $2000 go buy a used a9.



If you've not been following along, some of us speculated it would have a stacked sensor because Canon's other new-ish 24MP full frame sensor is a stacked sensor. If this one isn't stacked, then it's a new design. Canon has a history of reusing sensors in different products (including much lower end products), so this is why we've been discussing it.


----------



## Ryanhuntmuzik (Nov 2, 2022)

Canon R6-II Hands-on: Faster, more resolution and reduced heating issues | Engadget


Just two years after the launch of the original EOS R6, Canon has unveiled its successor, the $2,500 EOS R6 Mark II..




www.engadget.com


----------



## NorskHest (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## highdesertmesa (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## Tony5787 (Nov 2, 2022)

navastronia said:


> If you've not been following along, some of us speculated it would have a stacked sensor because Canon's other new-ish 24MP full frame sensor is a stacked sensor. If this one isn't stacked, then it's a new design. Canon has a history of reusing sensors in different products (including much lower end products), so this is why we've been discussing it.


I don’t think people understand what a stacked sensor is then. All a stacked sensor is is a normal image sensor with DRAM built-in to improve readout speed. They could very well reuse the same 24MP imaging sensor from the R3 in a different configuration that isn’t stacked (which is probably what they did here). Sony’s done almost the exact same thing with their lineup, they offered a 24 MP sensor in the a7 III and a9/a9 II and it’s almost certainly the same imaging sensor being used in both bodies, just in different configurations.


----------



## r134a (Nov 2, 2022)

Tony5787 said:


> I don’t think people understand what a stacked sensor is then. All a stacked sensor is is a normal image sensor with DRAM built-in to improve readout speed. They could very well reuse the same 24MP imaging sensor from the R3 in a different configuration that isn’t stacked (which is probably what they did here).


Well, either way they didn't. It's been announced. It's probably a very similar sensor, except at 24 megapixel. They changed the power switch, added the video switch, and updated the firmware so it's more similar to the R7 in features, and probably changed the overheat limit to squeeze more time out of it. Artificial segmentation that won't be coming to the R6 mark 1.

Pretty lame incremental upgrade, because it means the R6 is going to get left behind and never have its problems fixed.


----------



## Tony5787 (Nov 2, 2022)

On a separate note, once again we get another body that seems to prove that Canon’s RD is split into a bunch of teams that have zero coordination with one another. Every single body in their lineup has a unique control layout and it drives me up a wall. Why do they feel the need to reinvent the wheel with every new camera they release?


----------



## Tony5787 (Nov 2, 2022)

r134a said:


> Well, either way they didn't. It's been announced. It's probably a very similar sensor, except at 24 megapixel. They changed the power switch, added the video switch, and updated the firmware so it's more similar to the R7 in features, and probably changed the overheat limit to squeeze more time out of it. Artificial segmentation that won't be coming to the R6 mark 1.
> 
> Pretty lame incremental upgrade, because it means the R6 is going to get left behind and never have its problems fixed.


I mean the R3 is also 24MP? That’s what I was getting at, they’re probably reusing the same imaging sensor but that doesn’t mean it’s going to be stacked in every incarnation. They can easily just not solder DRAM onto it and have a much cheaper, slower sensor.


----------



## highdesertmesa (Nov 2, 2022)

Tony5787 said:


> I don’t think people understand what a stacked sensor is then. All a stacked sensor is is a normal image sensor with DRAM built-in to improve readout speed. They could very well reuse the same 24MP imaging sensor from the R3 in a different configuration that isn’t stacked (which is probably what they did here). Sony’s done almost the exact same thing with their lineup, they offered a 24 MP sensor in the a7 III and a9/a9 II and it’s almost certainly the same imaging sensor being used in both bodies, just in different configurations.





Tony5787 said:


> I mean the R3 is also 24MP? That’s what I was getting at, they’re probably reusing the same imaging sensor but that doesn’t mean it’s going to be stacked in every incarnation. They can easily just not solder DRAM onto it and have a much cheaper, slower sensor.



I don't think they used a non-stacked version of the R3 sensor (which is BSI + stacked) since it's not even BSI. DPR says it's a new FSI sensor.


----------



## Tony5787 (Nov 2, 2022)

highdesertmesa said:


> I don't think they used a non-stacked R3 (which is BSI + stacked) here since it's not even BSI. DPR says it's a new FSI sensor.


Yeah looking at the specs the R3 is 24.1MP and the R6 II is 24.2MP so that makes sense.


----------



## David - Sydney (Nov 2, 2022)

PhotoGenerous said:


> If you set the joystick to be able to control auto-focus point selection (The only option other than Off), pressing down on it will also re-center the the point. I find that more conveniently placed, and it frees up Set to be programmed to whatever else you want.


I hadn't thought of the pressing down on the joystick. I tend to use the rear touch screen to move the AF point if needed and use Set to re-centre. I will give it a go


----------



## koenkooi (Nov 2, 2022)

dcm said:


> The R7 body option shows backordered everywhere, including Canon USA. You can get one with the "kit" lens immediately from most places I checked. I was in no hurry, so I ordered an R7 body only from Canon USA ten days ago expecting to wait a while. It arrived 9 days later, much to my surprise.


The kit versions are also backordered here in .nl, I wonder if the shops split them up to sell the bodies.


----------



## koenkooi (Nov 2, 2022)

Tony5787 said:


> On a separate note, once again we get another body that seems to prove that Canon’s RD is split into a bunch of teams that have zero coordination with one another. Every single body in their lineup has a unique control layout and it drives me up a wall. Why do they feel the need to reinvent the wheel with every new camera they release?


No, they are managed by Oprah: "You get a layout, you get a layout, EVERYONE GETS A LAYOUT!!!"


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Nov 2, 2022)

David - Sydney said:


> The ideal scenario for both tilt and flip is the combined option that the Z9/A7RV/S1H has.


The Z9 can't really flip like the A7RV and S1H can, but I do get your point.
I hope the Canon copies the S1H.
It has been out quite a while.


----------



## Benjamin_L (Nov 2, 2022)

I wonder if the R5 gets a big firmware update soon to incorporate all the new features the R7/10/6II have. Also no one mentioning horse/airplane/train autofocus? And the new speedlight can't be used on the R5 it seems, right?


----------



## koenkooi (Nov 2, 2022)

Benjamin_L said:


> [...] And the new speedlight can't be used on the R5 it seems, right?


The EL-5 lacks the normal hot shoe connections, so it can only be used on an R3, R7 or R6II.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 2, 2022)

Tony5787 said:


> I mean the R3 is also 24MP? That’s what I was getting at, they’re probably reusing the same imaging sensor but that doesn’t mean it’s going to be stacked in every incarnation. They can easily just not solder DRAM onto it and have a much cheaper, slower sensor.


So they what…just flipped the R3’s BSI photodiode die over to get the FSI sensor for the R6II?

Sorry, try again…


----------



## twoheadedboy (Nov 2, 2022)

MichaelC165 said:


> I did an overlay photo with the RF 50mm 1.2, matching the mounts and it seems identical. So probably 77mm


B&H is showing 82mm, which matches the non-IS Sigma.


----------



## yankiefrankie (Nov 2, 2022)

This upgrade makes sense. Canon needed a more compelling midrange camera to put them more in line with the competition. I doubt that any/many of the firmware changes will make their way to the R5 and original R6, but what about the R3? As the R3 is the premier sports and action camera it should not be outdone by the R6 ii. 

It would make sense for Canon to add to the R3 via firmware:
- 40 FPS in 12bit RAW mode 
- Pre-buffer shooting
- Intelligent Auto subject detection


----------



## koenkooi (Nov 2, 2022)

yankiefrankie said:


> This upgrade makes sense. Canon needed a more compelling midrange camera to put them more in line with the competition. I doubt that any/many of the firmware changes will make their way to the R5 and original R6, but what about the R3? As the R3 is the premier sports and action camera it should not be outdone by the R6 ii.
> 
> It would make sense for Canon to add to the R3 via firmware:
> - 40 FPS in 12bit RAW mode
> ...


Seeing that the R3 recently gained AF/AE locked 195fps, I wonder how fast it can actually shoot with AF and AE active. Assuming you need every other frame for AF/AE that would be 90-ish fps. That also assumes that the digic X can actually AF/AE that fast.


----------



## yankiefrankie (Nov 2, 2022)

koenkooi said:


> Seeing that the R3 recently gained AF/AE locked 195fps, I wonder how fast it can actually shoot with AF and AE active. Assuming you need every other frame for AF/AE that would be 90-ish fps. That also assumes that the digic X can actually AF/AE that fast.


I would think the R3 would be able to at least match the R6 ii's 40FPS with AF/AE.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 2, 2022)

yankiefrankie said:


> I would think the R3 would be able to at least match the R6 ii's 40FPS with AF/AE.


Possibly via firmware update, but honestly I find 30 fps to be plenty!


----------



## entoman (Nov 2, 2022)

Flip'n flippy said:


> Still has the flippy and no tilt, too bad. Canon, would you please drop the flippy and incorporate a tilting screen. Or, add the tilt feature within the flippy that way photographers (not just content creators) will be happy.


I think most of us (?) would probably prefer a screen that tilted up/down and remained on-axis with the lens, which makes action much easier to follow when using a tele or macro lens. Panasonic, Fujifilm and now Sony have proven that this can easily be combined with a reversible flippy screen at no extra cost. When all options can be incorporated into a single fairly simple and durable mechanism, thus meeting the demands of all types of user, there real is no excuse for it being omitted.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 2, 2022)

entoman said:


> Panasonic, Fujifilm and now Sony have proven that this can easily be combined with a reversible flippy screen at no extra cost.


Presumably, you mean at no extra cost to the customer. A more complicated mechanism will most likely cost more to manufacture, which means lower profit. Seems that Canon does not feel sufficiently compelled by the feature being available in competitor cameras to sacrifice their own profit.


----------



## LSXPhotog (Nov 2, 2022)

At the very least, I hope we see every feature of the R6 Mark II get added to the R3 in a firmware update. Even better, would be hope that we see the R5 get a major firmware update with these features as well.


----------



## entoman (Nov 2, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> Presumably, you mean at no extra cost to the customer. A more complicated mechanism will most likely cost more to manufacture, which means lower profit. Seems that Canon does not feel sufficiently compelled by the feature being available in competitor cameras to sacrifice their own profit.


That's unfortunate. I was very nearly tempted to switch to Nikon a couple of years ago, simply for the tilting screen. Only the cost of switching systems stopped me. I sometimes use an Olympus EM1 Mkii for macro work, and really appreciate the tilting screen.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 2, 2022)

entoman said:


> I sometimes use an Olympus EM1 Mkii for macro work, and really appreciate the tilting screen.


I like the ones on my M6 and M6II.


----------



## TukTuk (Nov 2, 2022)

Tony5787 said:


> I don’t think people understand what a stacked sensor is then. All a stacked sensor is is a normal image sensor with DRAM built-in to improve readout speed. They could very well reuse the same 24MP imaging sensor from the R3 in a different configuration that isn’t stacked (which is probably what they did here). Sony’s done almost the exact same thing with their lineup, they offered a 24 MP sensor in the a7 III and a9/a9 II and it’s almost certainly the same imaging sensor being used in both bodies, just in different configurations.


not all "stacked sensor is a normal image sensor" - small sensors ( think smartphones or automobile apps) are already made as genuinely one chip (one piece of silicone on one wafer w/ DRAM really being in it) and ... while big sensors are separate sensor chip + attached 2nd chip behind ( DRAM on a separate chip - think AMD X3D CPUs - like AMD Ryzen 7 5800X3D - where extra cache is stacked on top of CPU - but not one piece of silicone are both ) ... and yes, in big sensor case you can use that imaging piece w/o stacking 2nd chip behind and get cost savings... but w/ small stacked sensors made as one chip from get go you can't get cost savings ( because you can't separate them - only you can bin out sensors where defects probably make DRAM non operational if it is designed to work in w/ DRAM disabled full or partially - but that is a long shot )


----------



## Kiton (Nov 3, 2022)

Does this body have the smart hotshot for audio connections? may get one for video if it does. thanks.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 3, 2022)

Kiton said:


> Does this body have the smart hotshot for audio connections? may get one for video if it does. thanks.


Yes, the R6II has the new multifunction shoe.


----------



## Kiton (Nov 3, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> Yes, the R6II has the new multifunction shoe.


Thank you!


----------



## Michael Clark (Nov 12, 2022)

Colorado said:


> Maybe my brain is ruined because of inflation and what not but does $2099 for a 1.8 L lens from Canon seem ... reasonable? I was expecting to be very disappointed with the 3000+ price tag.



That's roughly double what the EF 135mm f/2 L was priced. Of course the EF lens didn't have IS.

I'm sure the RF 135/1.8 will do much better reproducing flat test charts, but that's not why anyone chose to use the EF 135/2.

It will be interesting to see if the new RF 135 can be that much sharper and flatter field while still giving such smooth transitions between in focus and out of focus areas in the three dimensional world. If the EF 85mm f/1.4 L IS was any indication, the answer is "almost... but not quite."


----------



## Michael Clark (Nov 12, 2022)

tomislavmoze said:


> As a photographer I prefer flipy cause it allows me to use the display in vertical shots (you know, a lot of use shoot vertically), the tilting would be mostly welcome for the classical horizontal video, but with vertical video exploding and all the vloging happening flip-out wins again cause it ads more options. The best solution is the one in the Sony A7rV I really hope that this will come to Canon someday...



Vertical video rules!


----------



## salimedwardo (Dec 23, 2022)

I can't put into words how much I despise that lock button on the vps germany current R6. Sorry I'm an old guy. I love my old timey switches and various levers that make life easier...


----------



## Ozarker (Dec 27, 2022)

I can hardly wait to see some photos from those of you buying this lens.

I am surprised this lens doesn't get the BR for CA. Maybe it doesn't need it? I hope not. The IS is a great upgrade. The control ring too.


----------



## Michael Clark (Jan 3, 2023)

Ozarker said:


> I can hardly wait to see some photos from those of you buying this lens.
> 
> I am surprised this lens doesn't get the BR for CA. Maybe it doesn't need it? I hope not. The IS is a great upgrade. The control ring too.



Because they require more refractive power, wider angle lenses tend to suffer much more from CA than narrower angle lenses, all else being equal. The higher the refractive power, the more severe is the separation of the various wavelengths of visible light. Thus BR is more useful for wider angle lenses, like a 35mm f/1.4 prime, than longer lenses like a 135mm f/1.8.


----------

